# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  طراح سیستم کیست و چه کاری انجام می دهد ؟

## Mahmood_M

با سلام
می خواستم بدونم که منظور از طراح سیستم و طراحی سیستم چیه ؟
طراح سیستم به چه کسی می گن ؟ اصلا یک طراح سیستم چه کاری انجام میده ؟
و منظور از کلمه " *سیستم* " در عبارت " *طراح سیستم* " چیه ؟! ( در واقع منظور چه نوعی سیستمی هست ؟ )

با تشکر ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
طراحی نرم افزار به فرایند حل مسئله و ارائه یک راه حل نرم افزاری است . بعد از اینکه هدف و خصوصیات ترم افزار مشخص شد توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار شروع به ارائه راه حل و نقشه برای تولید نرم افزار می کند که به این عملیات طراحی نرم افزار می گویند .

----------


## hdv212

> می خواستم بدونم که منظور از طراح سیستم و طراحی سیستم چیه ؟


طراحی یه سیستم نرم افزاری در حقیقت عبارتست از مشخص کردن داده های ورودی و اینکه چه پردازشی روی اونها باید انجام بشه و در نهایت خروجی اون که همون هدف اصلی توسعه نرم افزار هست چی باشه.
پس میتونیم طراحی سیستم نرم افزاری رو به 4 بخش زیر تقسیم کنیم :
1. تعیین شمای کلی نرم افزار و اینکه هدف از تولید این نرم افزار چی هست ؟
2. مشخص کردن داده های ورودی به نرم افزار که در فرآیند آنالیز نرم افزار میتونه مهمترین رکن به حساب بیاد.
3. تعیین پردازشهای لازم بر روی داده های ورودی برای رسیدن به هدف مشخص شده.
4. استخراج داده های مورد نظر پس پردازش بر روی داده های ورودی.

----------


## khoshsirat

کسی می دونه یه طراح باید چه مشخصه هایی داشته باشه؟
یا به عبارت دیگه چه چیزایی باید بلد باشه که بشه یه طراح؟

----------

